# Unlocking Locked Servers



## skyline27 (Jan 7, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right section for this question. I picked up a couple servers (Compaq ML350). They are locked and I don't have the key. Is there a good way to open these up? I'm not concerned about damaging the outside. I just want the internal components.


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 7, 2008)

The keys are pretty interchangeable among similar manufacturers. If you have a key to another Compuke server it may work.

I always leave a set of the keys tethered to the back of the server cabinet so they don't get lost.

Some folks don't even lock the locks.

If all else fails break or cut the lock off.

Steve


----------



## Smitty (Jan 8, 2008)

Depends on the lock. Drilling or Picking. Can't tell unless you post a pic of the lock.


----------



## lmills148 (Jan 9, 2008)

A uni-bit right through the tumbler. Or a really big hammer.

Lloyd

.


----------



## Gotrek (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm an automotive hobbiest, sheet metal fabrication stuff like that. My favorite all around tool is my Sawzall (reciprocating saw) It would do sonder for cutting around that lock.

A bid dril works too or a large punch and hammer.


----------

